# General > Technical Support >  AVG tray monitor?

## Fran

What is a avg tray monitor? For some weeks every time i go on the computer a mess age pops up saying....avg tray monitor has encountered a problem and needs to close. etc etc
please tell microsoft about this problem etc etc
Send error report
Dont send
I dont understand this at all. 
Any advise would be much appreciated.

----------


## Connor.

The tray is at the very bottom right of the screen(where your clock is) and generally there will be icons about there. 

From what you've said i'm assuming that the AVG Monitor application in your tray has just stopped working and it might be leaving you defenceless. Try updating your avg and see if the problem persists.

----------


## M R

Failing that  goto add remove programs and choose uninstall AGV,   it may give you the option to repair it !!  it many not.

Make sure your disconnected from the internet when trying this,  as you may have to uninstall and reinstall AGV to fix it.

----------


## Fran

I have done the antispyware downloading thing for an hour today, but the tray monitor message is still coming up and now people on my contacts list are getting messages in my name which i havent even sent. i'm very confused!!

----------


## Ultraman

I started getting that same error message with the trial version, then continued with the paid version.  I've already tried updating, re-installing, and even went into event manager-found the error code and tried to chase the problem down.  I now have taken a snapshot of the error message and I'm now going to send it to AVG  tech guys.

----------


## Beat Bug

I've given up on AVG, and now use Avast (free version). I would suggest first of all restoring to a point before you encountered the problem, then uninstalling AVG and getting Avast. Save any files you've altered before restoring.

----------


## torisdale

If it's sending messages then there is a change it's not the real avg antivirus, instead it is spyware that will use your login details to help spread itself among other people.

I could be wrong though...

----------


## RIR

> I could be wrong though...


You're not far wrong.

Could you download, install, update and run the free version of malwarebytes http://www.malwarebytes.org/ , and let it fix anything that it finds?

Cheers

Ian.

----------


## dx100uk

opps frans got trojan
there are several now that hi-jack avg and start sprogging to everyone in your contact list.

as advised, you need to download and malwarebytes

if that fails

try:

http://onecare.live.com/site/en-US/c...cid=mscom_msrt

click on the blue protection scan

button

if you wish i offer to remotely clean anyones pc

just download and install 

http://www.teamviewer.com/download/

and send me the ID and password

dx

----------


## ducati

I too have had lots of probs. with the new version. I can't de-install it, it always fails. I get constant messages to reboot to complete update, Fix all after a scan always fails. This is AVG Free edition 2011. I did download the 30 day trial of the full version but it virtually stopped my PC, so I did de-install that and installed the free version instead.

I'm frequently getting blue screens on start up too  ::

----------


## dx100uk

use glary utils to uninstall it

dx

----------


## ducati

> use glary utils to uninstall it
> 
> dx


Oh right, er what's that then?

Sorry found it I'll give it a go. Thanks

----------


## ducati

> use glary utils to uninstall it
> 
> dx


Tried it, same problem. error code 0xc007060643 General Internal Error

----------


## Bobinovich

Download and run the *AVG Removal Tool* - you'll find both 32-bit & 64-bit links under the *How to run AVG Remover Tool* heading.

----------


## ducati

> Download and run the *AVG Removal Tool* - you'll find both 32-bit & 64-bit links under the *How to run AVG Remover Tool* heading.


Wow! That's cool, removed in about 40 seconds.  ::

----------


## Bobinovich

BUT don't forget to either re-install AVG or another anti-virus package  :Grin:

----------


## ducati

> BUT don't forget to either re-install AVG or another anti-virus package


Yes I'm afraid after that experience I went for MS Security Essentials. 

Yes, I know  ::

----------


## torisdale

Just to add to my comment above, I would advise you change passwords on your email and other things it had access to so it doesn't re-visit or distribute them.

----------

